# Projectors with built-in Vert Stretch ?



## 77sfan (May 7, 2008)

I am wondering which projectors (especially budget 720p models, if any) have the built-in vertical stretch feature, for doing CIH with a lens models from HTB or Aussiemorphic ?

Thanks ! :bigsmile:

John


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

John,

The three Brands that I would recommend that have VS are..

Optoma.
BENQ.
Sony.

I think most if not all models in those brands have VS..


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I would add the Panasonic also. But you don't want to chose a projector based on VS only. Ready reviews!


----------



## 77sfan (May 7, 2008)

Thanks guys ! :T


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

To get VS you have to spend $200-$300 more. Read review on Amazon for Mit HC1500 by some theather company


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

How can you get VS with 200-300 $? Pls elaborate.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Blaser said:


> How can you get VS with 200-300 $? Pls elaborate.


if you are talkign about 2:35:1 screen then search for Diy Anamorphic lens on the web. If you are not talking about that then I misunderstand your question. Sorry


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

VS is VS. The image is scaled (streched vertically) in order to then accomodate an anamorphic lens.
There are 3 common ways to obtain VS:
1- DVD player
2- Projector
3- Video processor

I believe you confused a lens with VS, and I believe you meant 200-300$ for a DIY lens .


----------



## tbase1 (Nov 10, 2006)

the sanyo z4 has it.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, but what about 1080p resolution?


----------



## 77sfan (May 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for all the info, I appreciate your help !

John raying:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

at 1080p I know personally the BenQ W5000 has it (I don't use it but have turned it on for laughs). and its reasonably inexpensive too.


----------

